# خبرة علمية حقيقية اسلمها لكم عن حمل الاطفال - بقلمي



## حياة بالمسيح (8 نوفمبر 2017)

لكل من يريد الحصول على طفلٍ او طفلة هادئة قليل البكاء او قليلة البكاء لا تتعصب وعندما تتعصب قولاً فقط ولا يظهر عليه او تظهر عليها ملامح الغضب
يجب على الام الحامل به او بها ان لا تتناول ابداً اثناء حملها البروكولي والبصل والثوم فستحصل على طفلٍ او طفلة وديعة جداً
ولتغذية الطفل والطفلة اهرسوا عشرون مادة غذائية من الخضروات والفواكه والبقول والحليب واللحوم بخلاطة ال mixer واحصلوا على عصيرها اي صفوها بمنخل للحصول على عصيرها ان كان الطفل لستة لا يأكل واعطاؤه للطفل لكي يباعه وعند كبر الطفل تكرر العملية واعطاؤه المادة المستحلبة الناتجة من هرس وخلط كل هذه المواد الغذائية فستحصلون على طفل وطفلة ذكيان جداً يفوقان عمرهما ذكاءاً ووعياً وادراكاً
وهذه خبرة زوجة اخي اذ هي تعمل محللة للدم في المستشفى ومطلعة على كل البحوث العلمية الجديدة بهذا الشأن وحصلت بهاتين الطريقتين على طفلة وديعة وذكية جداً لا تتعصب وهادئة المزاج جداً وان تعصبت تقول انا عصبية بالقول فقط ولا يظهر عليها اي ملامح للغضب لا تصرخ ابداً وذكية جداً


----------



## candy shop (28 فبراير 2018)

معلومات مهمه جدا
معظم الاطفال عصبيه جامده
شكراااااااا جدا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------

